# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Aydınoğulları Beyliği

## ceyda

Aydınoğulları, Batı Anadolu'yu, Ege kıyılarını açan fâtih Türkmen beylerindendir. Gazi Umur Bey gibi Türkiye tarihinin büyük şahsiyetlerinden birini yetiştirmiştir. 1300'den 1390 Nisanına kadar önce 90 yıl, 28 temmuz 1402'den 1425'e kadar sonra da 23 yıl, cem'an 116 yıl sürmüştür. Nisan 1390'dan 28 temmuz 1402 'ye kadar Yıldırım Bâyezid zamanında 12 yıl, 3 ay, Osmanlı devletine katılmıştır. 1308'e kadar Selçuklular'a, 1335'e kadar İlhanlılar'a tabî, sonra müstakil olmuşlardır. 1308'den 1312'ye kadar da İlhanlılar'a tabî olan Germiyanoğulları'na tabî bulunmuşlardır. Zaten başlangıçta Aydın beyleri, Germiyanoğulları'nın hizmetinde idiler. 1403'te tekrar Osmanlılar'a tabî olmuşlar, bundan sonraki 22 yılda bazan tamamen Osmanlılar'a katılmışlar, bazen onlara baş kaldırmışlardır. Bu devreyi, Cüneyd Bey temsil eder.

Aydınoğulları Beyliği, bilindiği gibi, Selçukluların uç beyliği olarak Aydın Bey tarafından kurulmuştur. 1308'den 1335'e kadar İlhanlılara tabi olmuş, daha sonra bazen bağımsız, bazen Osmanlılara tabi olarak yaşamışlardır. Aydın, İzmir'in bazı havzaları, Alaşehir, Salihli ve dolaylarında hüküm sürdüler. Bu beyliğin en ünlü hükümdarı Gazi Umur Bey idi. Kuvvetli bir donanma ile Adalar Denizine (Ege) hakim olmuştu. 1425'te Osmanlı topraklarına katıldı. Bu beyliğin en önemli iskelesi Ayaslug (Selçuk) idi. Burada hazırlanan donanma ile etrafa baskınlar yapıyordu. Nitekim Mehmed Bey'in oğlu Umur Bey donanma ile Sakız, Bozcaada, Semadirek adası, Gümülcine havalisi, Adalar Denizi ve Mora sahillerine başarılı akınlar yapmış ve sahil İzmiri'ni ele geçirmişti (1328). Onun bu başarılı faaliyetleri babasının ölümünden sonra beyliğin başına geçmesine zemin hazırladı (1334).

Umur Bey, Saruhanoğlu Süleymân Bey ile birlikte Yunanistan ve Mora'ya sefer yapmış, sayısız esir ve ganimetlerle İzmir'e dönmüştü (1335). Umur Bey Bizans ile dostça geçinmiş, onların seferlerine katılarak Karadeniz'e çıkmış, Kili ve Eflak ülkelerini yağmalamıştı (1339-40).

Ayrıca, Bizans'taki taht mücadelelerine de karıştı. Aydınoğulları donanmasının Ege Denizi'ndeki faaliyetleri karşısında, Rodos şövalyeleri ticaretin aksamaması için İzmir'i vermek şartıyla Umur Bey ile anlaşmaya razı oldular, fakat bu anlaşma Papa tarafından tasdik edilmedi. Gazi Umur Bey bu sebeple İzmir'i zaptetmek isterken şehid düştü (1348). Onun hükümdarlık süresi Aydınoğulları için her yönden önemli gelişmelerin görüldüğü parlak bir devre olmuştur. Umur Bey'in kardeşi Hızır Bey, ağabeyi gibi faal ve cesur bir hükümdar olmadığından Latinler ile ağır şartlarla bir anlaşma imzalamaya mecbur kaldı. Bundan sonra Aydınoğullarının faaliyeti durmuş ve beylik çökmeğe yüz tutmuştu. Kosova savaşında (1389), Osmanlı ordusunda bulunan yardımcı kuvvetler arasında Aydın oğullarınkiler de vardı. Bu savaşta Sultan I. Murad'ın şehit düşmesi üzerine Yıldırım Bayezid sultan olmuş, fakat ona karşı Karamanoğullarının teşviki ile Anadolu beyliklerinde bir hareket başlamıştı. Bu harekete Aydınoğulları da katıldı. Yıldırım Bayezid'in beylikleri itaat altına almak için çıktığı Anadolu seferinde Aydınoğulları Beyliği Osmanlılara tâbi oldu (1390).

Aydınoğlu Gazi Umur Bey

XV. asırda şair Enverî tarafından "Düstûr-Nâme"de hayatı destanlaştırılmış bir şiir diliyle anlatılan Gazi Umur Bey, Türk teşebbüs ve kabiliyetinin mükemmel örneklerinden biridir.İzmir, 1076'da Türkiye devletinin kurucusu Anadolu Fâtihi I. Süleyman Şâh tarafından fethedilmişti. Çaka Bey'e verilen İzmir, bu Türk beyinin büyük deniz proje ve teşebbüslerine sahne oldu. Umur Bey, 2,5 asır sonra bu proje ve teşebbüsleri tekrar ele almıştır. Bizans, 1097'de İzmir'i de İznik ve Batı Anadolu gibi Türkler'den geri aldı. Şu halde İzmir'de ilk Türk hâkimiyeti, ancak 21 yıl sürmüştür. İşte Aydınoğlu Umur Bey, 1320'de İzmir'i tekrar fethetmiştir. Şu suretle 223 yıl daha İzmir, Hıristiyanlarda kalmıştır.

28 ekim 1344'te, bütün Avrupa devletlerinin birlikleri tarafından desteklenen Rodos'taki Saint-Jean Şövalyeleri, İzmir'i bastı; Aydınoğulları'nın tersane ve donanmalarını yaktı. Liman, Şövalyelerin eline geçti. Fakat yukarı kale, Türkler'in elinde kaldı. Bu suretle şehir, "Müslüman İzmir" ve "Gâvur İzmir" diye ikiye bölündü ve 1403'ün ilk günlerinde Timur'un, Şövalyeleri kovmasına kadar tam 59 yıl bu vaziyet devam etti.

Umur Bey, Avrupa siyaset âlemine faal bir şekilde iştirak etti. 1328-29'da, yanında Cüneyd Bey'in babası İbrahim Bahâdır Bey olduğu halde, Bozca Ada'ya çıktı. 1330'da Gelibolu yarımadasına ayak bastı. 1332'de 75 gemisi ile Semadirek adasını bastı ve Batı Trakya'da Gümülcine'ye asker çıkardı. Gene aynı yıl, 250 parçalık büyük bir donanma ile Adalar, Ağrıboz ve Yunanistan'a asker çıkardı ve ilk defa Ege denizini doğudan batıya geçmiş, Yunan karasında, Attika'ya ayak basmış oldu. 1333'te 170 parça donanma ile Mora'ya çıktı. 1333'te Saruhanoğlu Süleyman Bey'le müttefiken Yunanistan'a ve Mora'ya sefer yaptı. 1336'da Foça'da İmparator Kantakuzinos'la buluştu. 1338'de tekrar Yunanistan'a ve Ege Adaları'na sefer yaptı. 1339'da Eflâk yani Romanya seferine çıktı ve bu suretle Balkanlar'ın kuzeyine kadar erişti. 1342'de Girit ve Kıbrıs sahillerini vurdu. 1345'te Makedonya'ya asker çıkardı; bu seferde, müttefiki Saruhanoğlu Süleyman Bey, şehit düştü.

Osmanoğulları, Süleyman Paşa ile kardeşi I. Murad, şehit Aydınoğlu Umur Bey'le şehit Saruhanoğlu Süleyman Bey'in izlerini adım adım takip etmişler ve onların teşebbüslerini taçlandırmışlardır. Bulgaristan krallığı ile başa çıkmaktan âciz kalan Bizans imparatoru İoannis Kantakuzinos, Umur Bey'den imdat istemişti. Umur Bey, 32 harp gemisi ve 29.000 askerle Avrupa kıt'asına ayak bastı. Dimetoka'yı Bulgarlar'dan alıp müttefiki İmparator'a verdi. Ertesi yıl, 1342'de İmparator, rakibi Paleologoslar'a karşı tekrar Umur Bey'den yardım istedi ve bu suretle Türk hükümdarını, Bizans'ın dahilî işlerine karıştırmış oldu. Aydınoğlu, Rumeli'ne geçip İmparator'a istediği yardımı yaptı. Bunlar, Müslüman Türkler'in Rumeli'ne ilk ayak basışlarını teşkil eder.

1348'de, Gâvur İzmir'i Şövalyeler'den geri almak isteyen Umur Bey, kalenin önünde düşman tarafından şehîd edildi. Onun şehâdeti, Rumeli'ndeki projelerini yarıda bıraktı. Bıraktığı yerden, Osmanoğlu Şehzade Süleyman Paşa devam etmiştir. Daha 1344'te İmparator, tekrar Umur Bey'den yardım istediği zaman, Aydınoğlu, İzmir meslesiyle uğraşmakta olduğundan, müttefiki İmparator'a Osmanoğlu Orhan Gazi'ye baş vurmasını tavsiye etmişti. Donanması Haçlılar tarafından yakıldıktan sonra Umur Bey, komşuları Menteşeoğulları, Saruhanoğulları, Karasıoğulları'ndan tedarik edebildiği gemilerle acele yeni bir donanmaya sahip olmuştu. Bu donanmayla Gelibolu yarımadasına çıktı, Vardar vadisini taradı. Bulgar kuvvetlerini yok etti. Batı Anadolu Türk Beylikleri, yani Osmanoğulları, Aydınoğulları, Menteşeoğulları, Saruhanoğulları ve Karasıoğulları, müttefiken takibine muvaffak oldukları siyaset yüzünden büyük başarı kazanmışlardır. Bunlardan Osmanoğulları'nın donanmaları yoktu; ancak 1345'ten sonra Karasıoğulları'nın pek de ehemmiyet arz etmeyen deniz kuvvetlerine sahip oldular. Fakat Aydın ve Menteşe donanmaları çok güçlüydü ve Ege Denizi'ne hâkimdi.

Ankara Savaşı'nda (1402) Osmanlıları mağlûp eden Tîmûr tarafından, ülkelerin kendilerine iade edilen beylikler arasında Aydınoğulları da bulunuyordu. Bu devrede en çok Cüneyd Bey (1405-1426) faaliyetleri ile dikkati çekmektedir. Cüneyd Bey fetret devrinde Osmanlı şehzâdeleri arasında saltanat mücadelelerine katıldı. Onun bu davranışı beyliğin sonunu hazırlayan sebeplerden biri oldu. Neticede Osmanlı sultanı II. Murad'ın gönderdiği bir ordu Aydınoğulları Beyliği'ni ortadan kaldırdı (1426).

Aydınoğullarından bazı sanat eserleri, zamanımıza kadar mevcudiyetlerini korumuştur. Bunlardan en önemlileri Mehmed Bey'in yaptırdığı Birgi'deki Ulu Câmii ile Selçuk'ta 1374'de yapılan İsâ Bey Câmii'dir.

----------


## ceyda

Aydınoğulları, hem Bizans’la, hem Haçlılarla mücadele etmiş, Ege bölgesine sayısız imar ve iskan kazandırmış önemli bir beyliktir. Bu beyliği daha da önemli kılan Aydınoğlu Umur Bey’in deniz savaşlarında oynadığı roldür. Halil İnalcık son çalışması “Osmanlılar” adlı eserinde Umur bey’in yaptıklarına geniş yer vermiş. Rumların İslamlaşmasında da etkili olan Umur Bey , yöre halkının Müslüman Hıristiyan ayırt edilmeden istihdam edilmesine, geçim ve ekonomik faaliyetlerinin sağlanmasına önemli katkıda bulunmuştur.

Ege bölgesindeki Efes, Aniya, İzmir limanları Umur Bey’in iskan faaliyetleriyle Bizans döneminde kaybettiği canlığa tekrar kavuştu. Bu limanlar, bir gaza üstü olarak kullanıldığı gibi önemli ticaret merkezleri haline geldiler.

Aydınoğlu Umur Bey’in kurmuş olduğu donanmada Rumlar tayfa, Müslümanlar savaşçı olarak görev yapmaktaydı. İlk Türk –Rum işbirliği diyeceğimiz bu dayanışmayla fetihler gerçekleşirken aynı zamanda yöre halkı arasında hızlı bir İslamlaşma gerçekleşiyordu. Bu bölgenin İslamlaşmasının Menteşe Beyliği döneminde başladığını Umur Bey’in gayretleriyle tamamlandığını söyleyen Paul Wittek, 1350’li yıllarda bölge halkının tamamına yakınının Müslüman olduğunu söylemektedir.

Anadolu’ya karşı ilk Haçlı seferi Umur bey’i durdurmak için düzenlenmiştir

Haçlı seferleri tarihsel bağlamda iki dönem şeklinde ele alınır. İlki Kudüs’ü İslam dünyasından almak için düzenlenen Haçlı seferleri ikinci ise, Osmanlı’nın Balkanlardaki faaliyetlerini önlemek için düzenlenen haçlı seferleridir. Fakat Anadolu’ya karşı da Haçlı seferleri düzenlenmiş, Anadolu’daki beyliklerin uçlarda yayılmaları papalığın girişimleriyle önlenmek istenmiştir. İzmir ve civarının İslamlaşması papalığın dikkatinden kaçmayarak Türklere karşı bir Haçlı iitfakı kurulması için Venedik korsanı görevlendirilmiştir. Ceneviz, Napoli, Fransa krallıklarının da katıldığı bu ilk seferin amacı Rumların Müslümanların elinden kurtarılması olarak belirtilmişti. Bizans imparatorluğu bu seferi desteklemekle birlikte Latinlerin yüzyıl önce yaptıklarını İstanbul da unutmamıştı.

Aydınoğlu Umur Bey Haçlılarla 1327’de karşılaşmış ve onları beklemedikleri bir yenilgiye uğratmıştı. İzmir ve Çeşme tekrar alınarak, Sakız adası Umur Bey’in hâkimiyetini tanımak zorunda kalmıştı. Umur Bey diğer Anadolu beyleri gibi bu savaşları beyliğinin sınırlarının genişletilmesi olarak görmemiş, daha önce İslam beldesi olan bu yerlerin savunulmasından her Müslüman için zorunluluk olduğunu belirtmiştir. Umur Bey’in Gelibulu, Trakya ve mora seferlerinde de İslam dinini bu bölgelere hakim kılmak için yaptığı İtalyan tarihçi K. Settanio’un papalık üzerine yaptığı çalışmada zikredilmektedir.

Umur Bey’in babası Bizans’la bir antlaşma yaptığı için oğlunun Hıristiyanlar üzerine yapılacak seferlere girişmemesini istemesine rağmen Umur Bey, babasının bu emrine karşı çıkarak kafirlere karşı gazayı önlemenin Allah’ın emirlerine karşı gelmek anlamına geldiğini bu yüzden savaşmaya devam edeceğini söylemiştir.

Umur Bey, bu anlatılanlardan maceracı birisi olduğu yargısı çıkabilir. Fakat Umur Bey’in özellikle Müslüman beyliklerle savaştan kaçındığını, diğer beyliklerin taarruzlarına rağmen kardeşin kardeşi kırmayacağını söylediğini görüyoruz.

Babasının ölümünden sonra beyliğin başına geçen Umur Bey, Sakız adasında Hıristiyan korsanların Müslümanlara saldırarak yüzlerce kadın, çocuk ve ihtiyarı öldürmesi Sakız adasını kuşatmasına neden olmuş, Bizans imparatorunun araya girerek büyük miktarda haraç ödeyeceğini söylemesine rağmen Umur Bey, amaçlarının para almak olmadığını Müslümanlara yapılan saldırıların hiçbir şekilde karşılıksız bırakılmayacağını İstanbul’dan gelen elçiye iletmiştir.

Bizanslı devlet adamı ve tarihçi Kantakuzen eserinde Çimpe kalesini Osmanlılara vermesinin nedenini Gelibolu’dan Aydınoğullarını uzak tutmak olarak açıklamıştır. Aslında Umur Bey’in fetihlerinden çekindiği için bu kalenin Osmanlılara verildiğini görüyoruz. Bizans Aydınoğullarına karşı Osmanlı’yı tercih ederek biraz daha yaşam imkânı bulmak istediğini anlıyoruz.

Umur Bey’in faaliyetleri yalnız Ege bölgesi ile sınırlı değildir. Papalığı kendisi için daha büyük tehlike olarak gören Umur Bey, Bulgar ve Sırplara karşı Bizans’a yardımda bulunmuş, böylelikle Bizans’ın desteğini de almak istemişti. Fakat Bizans İmparatorluğu Umur Bey’in yardımlarına karşı Papalığın tekrar Umur Bey üzerine bir Haçlı seferi düzenlemesinde ricacı olmuştur.

Papalık bu ricayı kırmayarak öteden beri rahatsız olduğu Umur Bey’den kurtulmak için yeni bir Haçlı seferi düzenlenmesine karar vermiştir. Venedik prensinin liderliğinde her biri 200-250 asker taşıyan 50 kadırgalık bir donanma oluşturulmuş, bu donanmaya Fransız, Napoli, Kıbrıs krallıkları ve Rodos şövalyeleri de iştirak etmiştir. Umur Bey, elindeki kuvvetlerle Haçlı seferine karşı koymuş, fakat diğer Anadolu beyliklerinin yardım etmemeleri nedeniyle son kalan 12 askeri ile İzmir kalesi önlerinde savaşırken şehit düşmüştür.

Ünlü Bizanslı tarihçi Greogoras, Umur Bey’in şehit edilmesi üzerine Bizans ve Avrupa devletlerinin günlerce süren eğlence düzenlediklerini, Haçlıların birinci Haçlı seferinden sonra en büyük galibiyetle tanıştıklarını söyler. Belki de Timur’un Ankara savaşından sonra İzmir’e gelmesi ve burayı alması sembolik bir anlam taşımaktadır. Yıllar sonra Timur, Latinlere son darbeyi indirerek Umur Bey’in hatırasını yeniden canlı tutmak istemiştir.

----------

